# Math question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
I'm trying to figure out what size my water tanks are.
5'8" or 68" Tall
8'5" or 101 around the tank How many gallons is each tank? 
Thanks


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Roughly 230 gallons.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

You might find this useful in the future Tank Volume Calculator


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

darsk20 said:


> Roughly 230 gallons.


Correct, if it is a cylindrical tank. A square cross section tank (or any other shape) would be different.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's also assuming it is flat bottom.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You are working with a cylinder 32 inches in diameter and 68 inches tall.
If those are outside dimensions then you should figure 2 to 3 inches for insulation, another 2 inches for the inner tank and liner and 5 to 10 inches of the height for support.
Those are the outside dimensions of a roughly 50 gallon hot water heater.

Added: there should be a model and serial number along with the manufacturer's name. Run a search on it but I would bet you a winning lottery ticket that what you have is a 50 gallon tank.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnt -wrong answer paul try again.
hot water heaters have guts in them too that takes up space n stuff someone already did the math and gave a more correct estimate.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying to figure out what size my water tanks are.
> 5'8" or 68" Tall
> 8'5" or 101 around the tank How many gallons is each tank?
> Thanks


You have a lot of b*lls asking people to do math on a holiday weekend mister! :-?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey at least he's not asking for help with common core mathematics!! I'll gladly convert megatons to pounds of tnt, but I don't do common core....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But you do nuclear core????


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey, budgettprep-n, are we talking exterior dimensions of an insulated hot water heater here? Or is this a thin wall cylindrical tank? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

1 kiloton = 1,000 tons x 2,000 in a ton = 2,000,000 or two million pounds!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hot water heaters are thick walled and have insulation to keep from losing energy. You want the formula for the capacity of a cylinder, volume of a cylinder. With rounding I got 236 gallons. V=πr2h volume = pie x radius squared times height equals volume in cubic inches, then converted to gallons.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Hey, budgettprep-n, are we talking exterior dimensions of an insulated hot water heater here? Or is this a thin wall cylindrical tank? Inquiring minds want to know.


just water tanks I was told they were bigger than that 
they are the ones I have been working with for my water set up


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

James m said:


> Hot water heaters are thick walled and have insulation to keep from losing energy. You want the formula for the capacity of a cylinder, volume of a cylinder. With rounding I got 236 gallons. V=πr2h volume = pie x radius squared times height equals volume in cubic inches, then converted to gallons.


damn james I got a headache just reading that.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So how much dirt is in a hole that is 3 feet deep and 2 feet in radius?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

V=pi X r squared X h
C=piXd
231 cubic inches/gallon

so, bare with me, I suck at math. Assuming your tank is a cylinder, first find the radius.

C=piXd
101=3.14d
101/3.14=d
d=32.17 (rounded)
r=d/2
r=32.17/2
r=16.08

so

V=3.14(16.08x16.08)68
V=3.14x258.57x68
V=55,209.87 cubic inches

55,209.87/231=V in gallons

so, your tanks hold about 239 gallons


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You nailed it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> So how much dirt is in a hole that is 3 feet deep and 2 feet in radius?


37.7 cubic feet.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> 37.7 cubic feet.


nope, none. (its a hole)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How many cubic centimeters in a pound of broccoli?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

That depends, is is compressed?

Now you are getting into density, mass, weight, volume, etc. 

Also is it fresh or dry? Cooked or Raw?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bloody backwards countries... Convert to metric already you bastards... Gallons, feet, inches... This late at night...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

James m said:


> 37.7 cubic feet.





Jakthesoldier said:


> nope, none. (its a hole)


Jake FTW! Correct, sir. No dirt in a hole. Trick question but props to James for working the math out on that one.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Bloody backwards countries... Convert to metric already you bastards... Gallons, feet, inches... This late at night...


Which way does the toilet flush down there? Oh, that's right, backwards!!!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

James m said:


> Which way does the toilet flush down there? Oh, that's right, backwards!!!!


But I live in the future.... So you get the past flush lol


----------

